# accidental reno/sparks visit



## dime (Apr 6, 2009)

i got on a train with a shitload of empty boxes thinking "northbound" but it went east going too fast at the split to get off. took 14 hours to get to sparks after siding for 6 hours in the fucking mountains. nothing but tweekers there. and i got on the next train back to roseville and got back in 5 hours.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 7, 2009)

hey did you see my tag? someone wrote in massive lettering "evil killed the world" and i crossed out evil and inserted murt


----------

